# pc in öl, hatt jemand einen link zu einem projekt zum nachbauen im web?



## slashchat (17. Mai 2010)

*pc in öl, hatt jemand einen link zu einem projekt zum nachbauen im web?*

also,

thema steht oben, suche ein link zu einem gut bebilderten projekt im netz.
kann hier in pc games hardware nichts finden. 

welches öl, was für praktische details man beachten muss, was zum 
nachbauen halt 

also ich will meinen nächsten rechner mit wasser kühlen und dazu hab
ich mir auch diese durchlaufkühler / chiller angesehen die einiges an
potenzial bieten sollen, bei extremen settings mit dem chiller soll sich allerdings auch extrem viel kondenswasser bilden - daher die überlegung 

eine andere methode mit einer kleinen split klimaanlage, nur extra fürs gehäuse entfeuchten&kühlen wäre mir zu teuer wegen den strompreisen..

hab bei hardcore computer diese reactor kisten gesehen.. das konzept gefällt mir sehr gut.. nur haben die keinen chiller, find ich schade.. bei den preisen 

soweit lg slashchat


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: pc in öl, hatt jemand einen link zu einem projekt zum nachbauen im web?*

Jupp, hier der Link:Toms Hardware Guide


----------



## slashchat (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: pc in öl, hatt jemand einen link zu einem projekt zum nachbauen im web?*

hab das hier grad gefunden, deren v2 projekt ist auch nicht übel und scheint auch ziemlich preiswert zu sein. Custom PCs by Puget Systems; Mineral Oil Submerged Computer > nur das syntetische öl scheint etwas teuer zu sein > würd daher n kleineres grundgehäuse nehmen. 

werd mal versuchen rauszufinden ob ein waterchiller wie von hailea auch für synöle freigegeben ist.
gibt öle die eine bessere viskosität haben als wasser von 35%, immer wieder neue fragen 

das 2 system auf pugetsystem hatt nur passive lüfter... jedenfalls die gpu und die nb/sb usw.
kann nicht genau erkennen ob die gpu ein wasserkühler hatt?!
jedenfalls kühlen sie mit dem 480er aktiven radi mit antec lüfter das komplette öl.. 
ist der gpu kühler dort auf den bildern ein passiver? kann das jemand erkennen?

zu wenig details leider auf pugetsystems, nur temps reichen nicht.. welche dauer, welche programme usw..

die teuerste variante wäre wohl wie auf hardcore computer mit ihrem reactor system..

wasserkühler für cpu, gpu+ nb + aktiven 480er radi + alles unter öl.
ich würd da noch n hailea chiller dranmachen und weiter übertakten 
jedenfalls wäre man dann wirklich vor kondenswasser sicher 

5ghz, ich komme, und das mal dual cpu 8 core (1Q 2011) mit 32 threads... lecker 

auch geil ist das netzteil und ssd ins öl können. 

innovatek verlangt für ihr 
wassergekühltes nt 399 euro (!!), für den preis ein waterchiller + pugetsetup (passive grosse kühler für cpu gpu und nb) bei vielleicht 100 euro mehr. 
und wenn das aquarium mal undicht sein sollte steht das ganze ding in ner plastikwanne im abstellraum + 8 meter dvi oder hdmi kabel  ))


----------



## Superwip (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: pc in öl, hatt jemand einen link zu einem projekt zum nachbauen im web?*

Hier ein sehr schönes Beispiel:

Die Hardware ist zwar nicht ganz aktuell, das ändert aber nichts an der prinzipiellen Vorgehensweise

... na ja fast nichts; die verwendete Hardware ist so stromsparend, dass si  durch die Oberfläche des Öls gekühlt werden kann; bei potenterer Hardware müsste man das Öl zusätzlich kühlen, etwa indem man es durch einen Radi pumpt oder über einen kleinen, im Öl versenkten Radi mit Wasser kühlt

Desweiteren würde ich auf jeden Fall auch das Netzteil versenken, wenn schon dann denn schon!

http://www.complex-mods.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=47


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: pc in öl, hatt jemand einen link zu einem projekt zum nachbauen im web?*

Gab es sogar mal hier im Forum 
Sogar mit Video und allem drum und dran.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/54928-raggamuffin-baut-oil-pc-d.html


----------



## CoNtAcT (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: pc in öl, hatt jemand einen link zu einem projekt zum nachbauen im web?*

Ach bitte nicht diesen Namen, den verbinde ich immer mit spam.
Mit deinem 8 Meter langen Kabel wirst du aber überrascht sein, wie schlecht die Bildqualität sein wird, die am Ende dann rauskommt!


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: pc in öl, hatt jemand einen link zu einem projekt zum nachbauen im web?*

Ich finde das Projekt von Tomshardware am besten gelöst. Das ist zwar richtig viel aufwand aber dann hätte man es richtig gemacht. Nachteil die Hardware kann man schwer später wieder so verwänden.


----------



## Superwip (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: pc in öl, hatt jemand einen link zu einem projekt zum nachbauen im web?*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ich finde das Projekt von Tomshardware am besten gelöst.


 
Na ja... ein unbrauchbares MB Anschlusspanel und das Netzteil samt Lüfter weiterhin im trockenen Bereich, auch die Verwendung von Pflanzenöl ist nicht gerade elegant...

Auch würde sich das Öl ohne weitere Kühlung über einen Radi, vor allem bei potenterer HW wohl in kritischem Maß erhitzen

Erstaunlich ist hierallerdings der Ansatz ein mehr oder weniger Herkömmliches, mit viel Klebstoff und etwas Plexi abgedichtetes Gehäuse anstelle eines Aquariums zu verwenden

Und das es mit destilliertem Wasser anstelle von Öl immerhin 5min funktioniert hat- und das die HW nach dem folgenden Kurzschluss nicht zerstört wurde

Ich habe schon viele interressante Ölkühlungslösungen gesehen, aber keine hat mich komplett überzeugt, die in meinen Augen wohl beste Ölkühlung die ich kenne ist wohl das reactor system von hardcore computer- proffessionell und extrem teuer (fragt sich nur, ob es sich bei der nicht näher spezifizierten Kühlflüssigkeit des Reaktor systems überhaupt um ein Öl handelt; wenn nicht wäre diese Flüssigkeit natürlich auch für Selbstbaulösungen sehr interressant, vermutlich besitzt sie einige Vorteile gegenüber einem Öl, wenn es keines ist)


----------



## General Quicksilver (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: pc in öl, hatt jemand einen link zu einem projekt zum nachbauen im web?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja... ein unbrauchbares MB Anschlusspanel und das Netzteil samt Lüfter weiterhin im trockenen Bereich, auch die Verwendung von Pflanzenöl ist nicht gerade elegant...
> 
> Auch würde sich das Öl ohne weitere Kühlung über einen Radi, vor allem bei potenterer HW wohl in kritischem Maß erhitzen
> 
> ...



Könnte auch so was sein: 3M™ Fluorinert™ Electronic Liquid http://www.3m.com/product/information/Fluorinert-Electronic-Liquid.html , das Zeug ist nur halt recht teuer und begünstigt wohl den Treibhauseffekt. Es gibt ja davon mehere Ausführungen mit verschiedenen Temperaturbereichen ....


----------



## Maaarc (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: pc in öl, hatt jemand einen link zu einem projekt zum nachbauen im web?*

Vielleicht hilft das ja irgendwie weiter: Youtube Link
Ich würd sowas trotzdem nicht machen, die Hardware kannste danach entsorgen.


----------

